# Gyorgy Sebok's Documentary Ernen



## Pianissima90 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello there! 

I saw once on the TV a wonderful Documentary of Gyorgy Sebok which took place at Ernen, but I can't seem to find it anywhere....Does somebody know where I can find it? I'm really very much interested! 
Sebok is just so inspiring and so unique! 

Thanks a bunch! 

Cheers ! 

Pianissima90


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Apparently a buying option here:
http://www.altomedia.com/html/dvd/sebok.htm

Also, but in Hungarian


----------



## Pianissima90 (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh great! Thanks so much joen_cph !


----------

